
Chinese law will force game makers to reveal loot box drop rates - Jerry2
http://www.pcgamer.com/chinese-law-will-force-game-makers-to-reveal-loot-box-drop-rates/
======
jrepin
Having a law for everything... this doesn't work out well in the end.

~~~
viraptor
It sounds like they're assuming more for casino-like games. I don't know how
gambling is regulated in China, but that change would bring it closer to other
countries where gambling machines need to achieve the registered win/lose
rate.

Of course that doesn't change the fact that it will move the steam market
prices...

